# Nice yella and a bait thief



## catfishinbeerdrinkin (May 3, 2011)

Went to river this weekend used all hand size live perch and carp the gar robbed me blind out of 30 lines only had five cats and one big ole gar yellas still arent hittin hard yet but its coming the biggest yella weighed 40lbs and the darn bait thief weighed out at 165lbs and im 6 ft and he was longer than me the pics dont give him justice lol all in all had fun and better than being at work all weekend enjoy pics


----------



## FISHROADIE (Apr 2, 2010)

Very nice fish those are true river monsters.


----------



## mgeistman (Jun 13, 2012)

some fine fish there!! looks like your under the loop bridge??


----------



## catfishinbeerdrinkin (May 3, 2011)

No sir hwy 77


----------



## That Robbie Guy (Aug 11, 2009)

Shiet... with two like that, you don't need many! 

Where you gettin' your live perch? Our tanks are not producing as much as I would like.
Feel free to send me a PM.


----------



## fishinganimal (Mar 30, 2006)

Bubba we gonna need a bigga boat!!! Very nice catch on the op. You eat the gar??? If so how do you prepare it?


----------



## Flashof1979 (Feb 28, 2011)

Very nice brother!!!


----------



## SSST (Jun 9, 2011)

Gars are a bigger nuisance than usual because the rivers have no current anymore. We never used to have problems with gars this early in the season back when the rivers had water in them, now we wait til dark to bait up or the gars will have the lines robbed before the sun goes down. Nice yella, and whatever you do with the gar, just tell people you eat them, way easier that way.


----------



## catfishinbeerdrinkin (May 3, 2011)

Thanks for all the comments I appreciate it perch come from lake texana and marshas bait shop down town victoria and for the gar I give them to the bank fishers the guy claimed the ones like this will feed his family for 3 months so I feel pretty good about giving them to him..... and ya the far still rob me even baiting after dark gonna hitvem hard in two weeks planning on dropping 120 lines in with nothing but 6"-10" live bait hopefully ill have some pics of some big cpr


----------



## RAMROD1 (May 4, 2012)

The gar are just a PITA to clean! But clean and cut to roast size then cook just like you would a pork roast. Trust me you will be surprised! I was.


----------



## johnmyjohn (Aug 6, 2006)

That's some good fishing going on. I bet that gar got you wetter than that op. I roasted a piece of aligator gar the size of a whole rib eye loin. That thing ran everyone out the kitchen and we smelled it for a week. I tasted it just to say I didn't make a mistake, I was totally right. I could of took a mouth full of Trinity river bottom and came out better for it. I do not have the hand for cooking gar.


----------



## Flashof1979 (Feb 28, 2011)

johnmyjohn said:


> That's some good fishing going on. I bet that gar got you wetter than that op. I roasted a piece of aligator gar the size of a whole rib eye loin. That thing ran everyone out the kitchen and we smelled it for a week. I tasted it just to say I didn't make a mistake, I was totally right. I could of took a mouth full of Trinity river bottom and came out better for it. I do not have the hand for cooking gar.


LOL


----------



## ATX 4x4 (Jun 25, 2011)

Well done, bud. Looks like y'all had a blast.


----------



## catfishinbeerdrinkin (May 3, 2011)

A blast it was I love seein a Tree shaka as troy would say it lol and ya the ole gar threw some water up my girlfriend got soaked but I stayed dry  then she got her shoes stuck and mud and went the rest of the day with no shoes and soaked socks in 50 degree weather I cant believe shes ready for next weekend lol they call it love right !


----------



## ATX 4x4 (Jun 25, 2011)

catfishinbeerdrinkin said:


> A blast it was I love seein a "Tree shaka" as troy would say it lol and ya the ole gar threw some water up my girlfriend got soaked but I stayed dry  then she got her shoes stuck and mud and went the rest of the day with no shoes and soaked socks in 50 degree weather I cant believe shes ready for next weekend lol they call it love right !


Just wait till y'all get married. :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## catfishinbeerdrinkin (May 3, 2011)

Lol ya shes pushing for that im hunkerin down in my hole lol


----------



## Teetoh (Nov 21, 2012)

On the river, in a jon boat....at night....and wrastleing those big ol guys...my hats off...you da man. Great story and pics.


----------

